# Recall



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Rafiki will not come to us off the lead when he is called we have noted though if we use a clicker he will come straight back and sit for a treat - he is 12.5 weeks - any thoughts


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He comes when you use a clicker as you have paired it with a treat, you need to do the same with calling his name and treating him with some real high value treats. Start somewhere really easy - somewhere like a hallway with two of you one at each end and call him between you and give him a treat when he gets to you, then practice in more environments and he will learn to respond well to his name and recall cue.

Often when people have pups they over use the name and nag the pups with it so they learn to switch on so beware of doing this and make his name always full of wonder and sparkle and tasty treats.

Final thought - names should never be associated with telling off or unpleasantness - I prefer to tell pups what to do rather than what not to do anyway so very little use of "no" but certainly not "no Molly"


----------

